# Gucci Aphrodite Shoulder Bag



## insidemysoul

Has anyone bought or seen this bag in the boutique?
I'd love to know your thoughts on it. 
Is the leather nice and soft?
Does anyone know how long the shoulder strap is with the extended strap? The website does not provide this information.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## papertiger

I had a look at the large. Think of it like a relaxed Bouvier. Still cool in the city, but weekend or off-duty vibes. 

The leather is soft but calf, so not a puddle. I was seriously interested, it looks like good value. 

BTW, the purple (violet) is gorgeous in the Med.


----------



## insidemysoul

papertiger said:


> I had a look at the large. Think of it like a relaxed Bouvier. Still cool in the city, but weekend or off-duty vibes.
> 
> The leather is soft but calf, so not a puddle. I was seriously interested, it looks like good value.
> 
> BTW, the purple (violet) is gorgeous in the Med.


Thank you so much! 

I am *very* interested in the purple, it looks very close to Hermes's anemone in the pictures.

I watched the runway show, amazing! Would you happen to know if the one on the runway is the large or the medium?


----------



## papertiger

insidemysoul said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I am *very* interested in the purple, it looks very close to Hermes's anemone in the pictures.
> 
> I watched the runway show, amazing! Would you happen to know if the one on the runway is the large or the medium?



Yes, it's close to anemone.

The Cosmogonie (Resort '23) Aphrodites were Large. 

This is _with_ the lengthening strap, without, you can carry it directly under the arm.


----------



## Ella C

Thank you for sharing! I fell in love with the practicality of this bag, and the purple color! I've tried it in store and nearly bought it right away. But I'm struggling with the huge logo buckle... thinking of buying it and keep the whole buckle INSIDE the bag, so you can't see the logo. *But, is that crazy??*  I love all other aspects of it, especially how carefree it is and it fits my iPad.


----------



## papertiger

Ella C said:


> Thank you for sharing! I fell in love with the practicality of this bag, and the purple color! I've tried it in store and nearly bought it right away. But I'm struggling with the huge logo buckle... thinking of buying it and keep the whole buckle INSIDE the bag, so you can't see the logo. *But, is that crazy??*  I love all other aspects of it, especially how carefree it is and it fits my iPad.



I don't think the buckle is huge.

I was thinking about the red.

BTW, if you're thinking about the med purple don't wait too long, I can see from Gucci's inventory (in Europe at least) they have made very few in the purple or the green). They'll also go up soon.


----------



## Ella C

papertiger said:


> I don't think the buckle is huge.
> 
> I was thinking about the red.
> 
> BTW, if you're thinking about the med purple don't wait too long, I can see from Gucci's inventory (in Europe at least) they have made very few in the purple or the green). They'll also go up soon.


Thank you for your reply Papertiger!  Red looks incredible. I love the color options!

You're absolutely right, sorry I didn't word that very well. The logo isn't huge, but there IS a logo. I feel so self conscious with any branding at all (even though I live in Beverly Hills), and on the purple one it really stands out. But I really love it. Thank you for the tip on stock and price increase. I will go buy it or order it today!

For those who haven't tried it in store and are curious about the closure.. the magnet is really strong – it's not going to randomly open.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ella C

You were so right, it is now sold out in my local store. So I ordered it online for in-store pickup on Monday!


----------



## popartist

Oy, this bag is tempting me so much!  I tried it on in Harrod's.  It's in a form factor that I love.  And I am in London to Sunday, where I can get it cheaper than in the US.  I may have to take the plunge.


----------



## papertiger

@popartist, which colour and size were you thinking?


----------



## popartist

That purple would be really tempting but it doesn't look like that color's available in the UK.  I will be basic and probably go with black, maybe the (brownish?) gray one


----------



## popartist

Forgot to say I'd go for medium size.


----------



## papertiger

popartist said:


> That purple would be really tempting but it doesn't look like that color's available in the UK.  I will be basic and probably go with black, maybe the (brownish?) gray one



Purple showing in Selfridges (limited availability - which usually mean 2 or less). Just call T:+44 2038850684 to reserve

That brown (2528) is one of Gucci's original (heritage) colours. My 1960s jewellery box is in that colour in boar-skin but it goes to their first pieces in the 1920s.

Black is always, always gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

Also, not for me but...

a new size is coming in. This is the Small, a very Y2K 'fashionable' shape and size with the more prominent hardware (for the size) and tuck-under-the-arm look.


----------



## thequeenval

Hi! Does anyone know how’s the large sized compared to the medium? I got a look at the medium at the boutique where I am but they unfortunately didn’t have the large so I couldn’t get a comparison.


----------



## papertiger

thequeenval said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how’s the large sized compared to the medium? I got a look at the medium at the boutique where I am but they unfortunately didn’t have the large so I couldn’t get a comparison.





*Medium* size: W39cm x H38cm x D2cm
*Large* size: W47cm x H43cm x D3cm


----------



## popartist

thequeenval said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how’s the large sized compared to the medium? I got a look at the medium at the boutique where I am but they unfortunately didn’t have the large so I couldn’t get a comparison.


Here's a photo of the two side by side that I took at Harrods!  The large is quite large... although not the largest I've seen.  Although it's not a bulky bag it might overwhelm a shorter person, it's hard to say!

BTW, I bought it!  Got the black medium.  I still have some of the wrapping on it in case I don't wear it home (if it doesn't fit in my carry on, then I'll wear it since my LV Odeon is smushier) so will do a photo or two when I get home.


----------



## insidemysoul

popartist said:


> Here's a photo of the two side by side that I took at Harrods!  The large is quite large... although not the largest I've seen.  Although it's not a bulky bag it might overwhelm a shorter person, it's hard to say!
> 
> BTW, I bought it!  Got the black medium.  I still have some of the wrapping on it in case I don't wear it home (if it doesn't fit in my carry on, then I'll wear it since my LV Odeon is smushier) so will do a photo or two when I get home.
> 
> View attachment 5659452


Congratulations! I would love to see photos!


----------



## popartist

Oops, my fingers did something weird.  Anyway I will supply a photo(s) of mine after I get back home.


----------



## thequeenval

popartist said:


> Here's a photo of the two side by side that I took at Harrods!  The large is quite large... although not the largest I've seen.  Although it's not a bulky bag it might overwhelm a shorter person, it's hard to say!
> 
> BTW, I bought it!  Got the black medium.  I still have some of the wrapping on it in case I don't wear it home (if it doesn't fit in my carry on, then I'll wear it since my LV Odeon is smushier) so will do a photo or two when I get home.
> 
> View attachment 5659452


Thank you! Very helpful. They don’t even have the large online where I am.  Really liked the medium I saw but I’m looking for a larger bag. 

& congrats on the bag, looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## papertiger

thequeenval said:


> Thank you! Very helpful. They don’t even have the large online where I am.  Really liked the medium I saw but I’m looking for a larger bag.
> 
> & congrats on the bag, looking forward to the pictures!



There's a picture of the large being carried on this thread 

#4


----------



## thequeenval

papertiger said:


> There's a picture of the large being carried on this thread
> 
> #4


Must have missed that, thank you!


----------



## popartist

I am home, and the bag is still gorgeous.  Unfortunately had to forgo the box, and had to think a little about the best way to get it home, especially since it was going to be wet.  Couldn't exactly put it in my checked luggage and it just a little too tall to fit in my Le Pliage, so I put it in my main bag and carried my LV Odeon MM to and from the airport, and switched into the Aphrodite for the plane (the Odeon does fit in the Le Pliage), I put it in the dustbag when I stored it under the seat. 

Anyway, lol  - photos are still coming, but I tried the extender strap on and good news is that this can definitely be worn as a crossbody with it, I'm 5'2" and tried it on the first (longest) hole and it fell quite low on the hip so most women would be able to wear it that way.  Total extender strap length is 30", to the first hole is 26+".  The Medium attached strap at the first hole makes for an approximately 21" opening, drop is about 7.75-8 inches (if I am measuring right).  They actually gave me another, shorter extender strap as well, which is 17".  I'm not sure that is usually included with the medium bag as the description indicates only one strap (the longer one) but I think they might have given it to me to make up for me having to return to the store because the CA forgot to give me any additional strap!


----------



## popartist

Finally did some photos, including a what fits - there was actually a little more room for things even after this.  I like the retro dust bag they put the extender straps in, too.


----------



## insidemysoul

I went to Gucci today, I tried on the medium-size, unfortunately they didn't have it in the purple. 
There are two straps that come with the bag, the long cross body strap and the shorter strap for longer shoulder carry.
I am 5'8, with the longest strap buckled at the longest possible length, I was able to crossbody it.
The pink colourway is very pretty.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I am in love with this bag! I've been looking for a Chrismas gift for myself and this just might be it! 

I'm interested in the medium size bag--thought the 2 smaller sizes are also intriguing. I am torn on color, though, so I need to get into a boutique to see what's available for in store viewing. 

Thanks to everyone for posting pix!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

By the way, purseblog did a spread on the medium size bag yesterday, there are pix with both the long and shoulder strap:









						The New Gucci Aphrodite Bag - PurseBlog
					

Gucci's Cruise 2023 show was nothing short of groundbreaking. In true Alessandro Michele fashion, no detail was left out. Everything from the collection's styling to the lovely backdrop of Italy’s…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## popartist

Luv2Shop1 said:


> By the way, purseblog did a spread on the medium size bag yesterday, there are pix with both the long and shoulder strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Gucci Aphrodite Bag - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Gucci's Cruise 2023 show was nothing short of groundbreaking. In true Alessandro Michele fashion, no detail was left out. Everything from the collection's styling to the lovely backdrop of Italy’s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Yes, I saw that, which is why I focused more on a what fits in there demo for my pics.  The green is stunning, but I had to be practical, and the black is lovely too.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

popartist said:


> Yes, I saw that, which is why I focused more on a what fits in there demo for my pics.  The green is stunning, but I had to be practical, and the black is lovely too.


I know what you mean about practical! I would love the green or purple but the black or brown would definitely get more use.


----------



## Candace30

popartist said:


> Finally did some photos, including a what fits - there was actually a little more room for things even after this.  I like the retro dust bag they put the extender straps in, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662518
> View attachment 5662519
> View attachment 5662520
> View attachment 5662521
> View attachment 5662522
> View attachment 5662523


Thanks so much for posting and congrats on the purchase! It's absolutely beautiful and fits so much! I'm 5'2" as well; may I ask, does the bag look flattering worn crossbody, or do you mostly plan to use as a shoulder bag?


----------



## Jaxholt15

popartist said:


> Finally did some photos, including a what fits - there was actually a little more room for things even after this.  I like the retro dust bag they put the extender straps in, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662518
> View attachment 5662519
> View attachment 5662520
> View attachment 5662521
> View attachment 5662522
> View attachment 5662523


Love it!


----------



## Grande Latte

popartist said:


> Here's a photo of the two side by side that I took at Harrods!  The large is quite large... although not the largest I've seen.  Although it's not a bulky bag it might overwhelm a shorter person, it's hard to say!
> 
> BTW, I bought it!  Got the black medium.  I still have some of the wrapping on it in case I don't wear it home (if it doesn't fit in my carry on, then I'll wear it since my LV Odeon is smushier) so will do a photo or two when I get home.
> 
> View attachment 5659452


This style is retro and gorgeous. I also like the Louis Vuitton Carryall PM in empreinte as well. They are all a little similar.

Funny I came across this thread because I just purchased an Odeon MM as my Thanksgiving/ Christmas/ birthday gift for myself. And I mustn't look at other bags! Having said so, I'm still lusting over other similar bags in leather.

*You have a do a side by side comparison pic of the Odeon and Aphrodite. Please. Thank you in advance.*

PS: I wear my Odeon with a short strap from Etsy. To me, it just instantly becomes a hobo/ shoulder bag that sits flat under my arms and can weather harsh conditions. Leather is more delicate, but so luscious!


----------



## popartist

Candace30 said:


> Thanks so much for posting and congrats on the purchase! It's absolutely beautiful and fits so much! I'm 5'2" as well; may I ask, does the bag look flattering worn crossbody, or do you mostly plan to use as a shoulder bag?


Yes, it looks good crossbody - think that's down to its slim profile.  Between the attached strap and the extender strap it is easy to adjust the length to fall where you want it.


----------



## popartist

Grande Latte said:


> This style is retro and gorgeous. I also like the Louis Vuitton Carryall PM in empreinte as well. They are all a little similar.
> 
> Funny I came across this thread because I just purchased an Odeon MM as my Thanksgiving/ Christmas/ birthday gift for myself. And I mustn't look at other bags! Having said so, I'm still lusting over other similar bags in leather.
> 
> *You have a do a side by side comparison pic of the Odeon and Aphrodite. Please. Thank you in advance.*
> 
> PS: I wear my Odeon with a short strap from Etsy. To me, it just instantly becomes a hobo/ shoulder bag that sits flat under my arms and can weather harsh conditions. Leather is more delicate, but so luscious!


I will try to get comparison photo(s) up this weekend.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

I purchased the green. The price point is shockingly good for this item. My own personal thoughts are the piece was released at a lower price than expected to test the market. I fully expect to see a price hike in the near future as this item is a very nice leather and is far below what some of the other bags of similar style retail for. This made me give it a go immediately. The cream is stunning as well. The red isn’t the perfect red for me although I do like it. I appreciate a nice saturation of color and saw that in the green. It reminded me of Hermes Bamboo which I passed on. Full disclosure, I’m not typically a green person but comparatively with the other colors it was a standout and will pair well with neutrals. I did not see the purple in person but I agree with another poster that it does look like anemone. If you like the style of the bag, I would not hesitate.


----------



## papertiger

bluebichonfrise said:


> I purchased the green. The price point is shockingly good for this item. My own personal thoughts are the piece was released at a lower price than expected to test the market. I fully expect to see a price hike in the near future as this item is a very nice leather and is far below what some of the other bags of similar style retail for. This made me give it a go immediately. The cream is stunning as well. The red isn’t the perfect red for me although I do like it. I appreciate a nice saturation of color and saw that in the green. It reminded me of Hermes Bamboo which I passed on. Full disclosure, I’m not typically a green person but comparatively with the other colors it was a standout and will pair well with neutrals. I did not see the purple in person but I agree with another poster that it does look like anemone. If you like the style of the bag, I would not hesitate.



Congratulations!

I think it's because I have 2 bags in Bambou already I'm not thinking about the green - but obviously I love that shade of green. I also have a the same purple in a lizard Hysteria clutch (2010/11) as well as SLGs in Anemone. I don't have an everyday red bag and this red should be good for me.

I also expect the Large versions (as fashion show pieces) to only be available this season although I don't have any inside Information.


----------



## papertiger

For those that need them (like me) Gucci have added modelling photos online.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

papertiger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I think it's because I have 2 bags in Bambou already I'm not thinking about the green - but obviously I love that shade of green. I also have a the same purple in a lizard Hysteria clutch (2010/11) as well as SLGs in Anemone. I don't have an everyday red bag and this red should be good for me.
> 
> I also expect the Large versions (as fashion show pieces) to only be available this season although I don't have any inside Information.


Thank you!!! What is odd, I’ve only appreciated green this year and I’m realizing now that I can wear it. I’m such a blue person. Bambou is fabulous but I’ve admired from afar and passed on a picotin, which a few were surprised by. 

The red will be great for you. I’m excited for you to get it!! 

I saw the large in black in store. I agree with you on that. I think they are putting the most weight on the medium in terms of market appeal. The smallest version of which there are two versions I believe has a few color options.


----------



## papertiger

bluebichonfrise said:


> Thank you!!! What is odd, I’ve only appreciated green this year and I’m realizing now that I can wear it. I’m such a blue person. Bambou is fabulous but I’ve admired from afar and passed on a picotin, which a few were surprised by.
> 
> The red will be great for you. I’m excited for you to get it!!
> 
> I saw the large in black in store. I agree with you on that. I think they are putting the most weight on the medium in terms of market appeal. *The smallest version of which there are two versions I believe has a few color options.*



The small version that has the alternative chain-strap also have a zip. They're not for me, but if people really like that Y2K look they look practical and 'girly' especially in the colours (my SA sent pics of the Small with the zip in purple - so I know *it also comes in purple*).  Altogether, this whole line seems very well though out and practical.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

papertiger said:


> The small version that has the alternative chain-strap also have a zip. They're not for me, but if people really like that Y2K look they look practical and 'girly' especially in the colours (my SA sent pics of the Small with the zip in purple - so I know *it also comes in purple*).  Altogether, this whole line seems very well though out and practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664300


I agree! Not for me either but definitely we’ll thought out!


----------



## Cherries and wine

The small version is very cute! I may need to track down a purple one.


----------



## mel823

That purple 

I'm getting a bonus at work, I was going to treat myself to a Pochette metis, but this bag has my attention. It's so hard to find a nice purple bag, especially with gold hardware, and I love the fact that I can wear this as a crossbody. The website says that it's still in production and won't be available until 1/18/23 (I'm pretty sure this date will change). Is there anyway to find out if the stores got any?


----------



## mel823

I feel like an idiot, I forgot about the "Find in Store" function. Seems like one store has Limited Availability, probably means only 1 or 2 in stock.


----------



## papertiger

Just leaving these here 

Med v Large


----------



## mel823

papertiger said:


> Just leaving these here
> 
> Med v Large
> 
> View attachment 5665744
> View attachment 5665745
> View attachment 5665746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665748
> View attachment 5665749
> View attachment 5665750


The large is swallowing up that model, as a shoulder bag.


----------



## papertiger

mel823 said:


> The large is swallowing up that model, as a shoulder bag.



She's not styled well for the bag IMO


----------



## papertiger

I just found out that the leather (at least for the Med) is GOAT.

As some of us know goat/chevre/capra is one of the more desired and slightly more expensive leathers (rather than calf) It's not indestructible though.


----------



## mel823

I wonder why the status changed for this one? Before they were saying you could pre-order it.


----------



## keywi100

I just received the medium Aphrodite. I couldn’t resist this color and I love hobos. It comes with two extra straps. I’ve also included some size comparison pics, next to my small Jackie and the good game hobo. It also sits nicely on my shoulder


----------



## keywi100

mel823 said:


> I wonder why the status changed for this one? Before they were saying you could pre-order it.
> 
> View attachment 5666374


Looks like it’s sold out. I don’t see it on the site anymore


----------



## papertiger

keywi100 said:


> I just received the medium Aphrodite. I couldn’t resist this color and I love hobos. It comes with two extra straps. I’ve also included some size comparison pics, next to my small Jackie and the good game hobo. It also sits nicely on my shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666611
> View attachment 5666612



Congratulations  

Your Jackie is beautiful too


----------



## papertiger

mel823 said:


> I wonder why the status changed for this one? Before they were saying you could pre-order it.
> 
> View attachment 5666374



Sold out online. 

Just do a 'find in store' and if not in yours, to if they can ask for a transfer and reserve.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

keywi100 said:


> I just received the medium Aphrodite. I couldn’t resist this color and I love hobos. It comes with two extra straps. I’ve also included some size comparison pics, next to my small Jackie and the good game hobo. It also sits nicely on my shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666611
> View attachment 5666612


Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## popartist

Grande Latte said:


> This style is retro and gorgeous. I also like the Louis Vuitton Carryall PM in empreinte as well. They are all a little similar.
> 
> Funny I came across this thread because I just purchased an Odeon MM as my Thanksgiving/ Christmas/ birthday gift for myself. And I mustn't look at other bags! Having said so, I'm still lusting over other similar bags in leather.
> 
> *You have a do a side by side comparison pic of the Odeon and Aphrodite. Please. Thank you in advance.*


A few days later than promised but here's the side by sides.  The medium Aphrodite is about the same height (minus the strap) as the Odeon MM but is wider.  The Aphrodite is deceptively spacious on the inside but perhaps one can stuff more smaller, thicker items in the Odeon.  But, one can get a 13.3" laptop in the Aphrodite but not the Odeon. My work file folder that fits in the Aphrodite (in my previous photos) does not fit in the Odeon MM.  My new 10.9". Chromebook tablet (comparable to the iPad) fits in both but you do have to maneuver it in a little into the Odeon.


----------



## Grande Latte

popartist said:


> A few days later than promised but here's the side by sides.  The medium Aphrodite is about the same height (minus the strap) as the Odeon MM but is wider.  The Aphrodite is deceptively spacious on the inside but perhaps one can stuff more smaller, thicker items in the Odeon.  But, one can get a 13.3" laptop in the Aphrodite but not the Odeon. My work file folder that fits in the Aphrodite (in my previous photos) does not fit in the Odeon MM.  My new 10.9". Chromebook tablet (comparable to the iPad) fits in both but you do have to maneuver it in a little into the Odeon.
> View attachment 5666981
> View attachment 5666982
> View attachment 5666983
> View attachment 5666984
> View attachment 5666985
> View attachment 5666986
> View attachment 5666989
> View attachment 5666987
> View attachment 5666988


Wow. You can really tell stories with your photos. I really appreciate you taking the time to share. Thank you so much. It looks like Gucci Aphrodite can fit a lot more even though it looks so slim. I do think black is the perfect choice for work. 

Enjoy your bags in great health!


----------



## mel823

keywi100 said:


> Looks like it’s sold out. I don’t see it on the site anymore


It was never in stock though. They had it listed as a preorder and then they changed the status.


----------



## mel823

papertiger said:


> Sold out online.
> 
> Just do a 'find in store' and if not in yours, to if they can ask for a transfer and reserve.


Only store showing limited stock is a Bloomingdale's and it's not worth the journey to just look at the color. I'll wait until stock actually comes in at my local Gucci store and go see it then. This isn't a must buy. I was just wondering why it went from pre-order to check stores.


----------



## papertiger

Mod pics soon (don't hold your breath ) 

This is the best shade of RED ever. Love this bag, great everyday beauty


----------



## mel823

papertiger said:


> Mod pics soon (don't hold your breath )
> 
> This is the best shade of RED ever. Love this bag, great everyday beauty
> 
> View attachment 5668194


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

mel823 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you! I'm very excited


----------



## bluebichonfrise

papertiger said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited


This bag is so fabulous. I’ve used mine for two days now and I’m falling more and more in love with it. Congratulations. She’s beautiful


----------



## papertiger

bluebichonfrise said:


> This bag is so fabulous. I’ve used mine for two days now and I’m falling more and more in love with it. Congratulations. She’s beautiful



Thanks you so much. This bag is definitely a 'she' too, you're right . 

I am so pleased to hear your experience. Simplicity, beauty, the glow of the goat leather and that Gucci 'thing', I am not surprised. 

I can transfer my Loewe pouch + phone from H Evie to Med Aphrodite and I'm ready to go.

I tried the purple (just in case  ) not as violet as the stock pics, somewhere between H Anemone and Parme, and was also so GGorgeous. This shade of red was too perfect (and a gap in my wardrobe) I am very happy  .


----------



## bluebichonfrise

papertiger said:


> Thanks you so much. This bag is definitely a 'she' too, you're right .
> 
> I am so pleased to hear your experience. Simplicity, beauty, the glow of the goat leather and that Gucci 'thing', I am not surprised.
> 
> I can transfer my Loewe pouch + phone from H Evie to Med Aphrodite and I'm ready to go.
> 
> I tried the purple (just in case  ) not as violet as the stock pics, somewhere between H Anemone and Parme, and was also so GGorgeous. This shade of red was too perfect (and a gap in my wardrobe) I am very happy  .


I transferred all of my things from my Evelyne also. This bag truly is phenomenal. I don’t gush much but I keep looking at it thinking, this is so pretty. Lol.


----------



## papertiger

Mod pic of Med with longer strap as crossbody, for ref. average height woman wearing thick coat and jumper.

Taller women, even average men, I don't think you'll have any problems. The longer strap is pretty generous.

Shorter women, you may have to put an extra hole in the strap to make shorter where needed.




Edited to say: Everything H Evie 29 to Med Aphrodite fits perfectly.


----------



## papertiger

Cross-posting from Gucci celeb thread (original photo Star Style) MC looking evening ready with a Med and head to toe Gucci.


----------



## papertiger

Black Large are now also sold out online UK.

If you want the Large size, based on past experience, I think they will just made available for one season (Cosmogonie AW22) and there aren't that many around (relatively speaking).


----------



## bluebichonfrise

The black and cream are so chic as well. I’m absolutely in love with this bag. It’s almost worth repeating in a neutral tone.


----------



## Angelbethanh

I’m so tempted after seeing the green Aphrodite in store. I don’t have any Gucci bags yet, so this would be my first. I have a few of the 2000’s Balenciaga and love the chevre leather. I don’t have any green or red bags this far, what do you think is the most unique yet still versatile?


----------



## bagnut1

Somehow this gorgeous bag escaped my attention until now.  I'm guessing that it's because my recent online shopping has been in search of a bag that is hobo-ish/slouchy and can be worn both crossbody and hand/shoulder.  Which is incredibly annoying because that's exactly what the Aphrodite is!     (The gucci.com keyframe and description are leaving out crucial info!)

I noticed @papertiger 's post on the 2022 resolution thread and ended up here.  I am obsessed!  I always love a good red and this one is particularly special.

I don't currently have any Gucci bags in my collection (though I have previously had a couple) but am rejoining the club with a holiday gift for myself.  

Thanks all for the info and sharing!!


----------



## Angelbethanh

bagnut1 said:


> Somehow this gorgeous bag escaped my attention until now.  I'm guessing that it's because my recent online shopping has been in search of a bag that is hobo-ish/slouchy and can be worn both crossbody and hand/shoulder.  Which is incredibly annoying because that's exactly what the Aphrodite is!     (The gucci.com keyframe and description are leaving out crucial info!)
> 
> I noticed @papertiger 's post on the 2022 resolution thread and ended up here.  I am obsessed!  I always love a good red and this one is particularly special.
> 
> I don't currently have any Gucci bags in my collection (though I have previously had a couple) but am rejoining the club with a holiday gift for myself.
> 
> Thanks all for the info and sharing!!


I just went to the store and tried on the red medium- it’s a beautiful color!


----------



## papertiger

Angelbethanh said:


> I’m so tempted after seeing the green Aphrodite in store. I don’t have any Gucci bags yet, so this would be my first. I have a few of the 2000’s Balenciaga and love the chevre leather. I don’t have any green or red bags this far, what do you think is the most unique yet still versatile?



I already have 2 (Hermes) bright green bags, another 2 jade green bags (Gucci shoulder and another) I even have a Gucci Bouvier (like a Jackie but flatter like the Aphrodite) also in green. I have dark red bags but I didn't have a bright red bag. The red is so lush.

There are more red Med available than there are green (or purple) so if you want the green (or purple) you may have to hurry if that's the colour of your choice.


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> Somehow this gorgeous bag escaped my attention until now.  I'm guessing that it's because my recent online shopping has been in search of a bag that is hobo-ish/slouchy and can be worn both crossbody and hand/shoulder.  Which is incredibly annoying because that's exactly what the Aphrodite is!     (The gucci.com keyframe and description are leaving out crucial info!)
> 
> I noticed @papertiger 's post on the 2022 resolution thread and ended up here.  I am obsessed!  I always love a good red and this one is particularly special.
> 
> I don't currently have any Gucci bags in my collection (though I have previously had a couple) but am rejoining the club with a holiday gift for myself.
> 
> Thanks all for the info and sharing!!



I was also told the leather with soften a little with wear (fine by me). All I can say is I am very happy, 1) coz it's so beautiful - and the perfect colour 2) I know I'll wear it.


----------



## Angelbethanh

papertiger said:


> I already have 2 (Hermes) bright green bags, another 2 jade green bags (Gucci shoulder and another) I even have a Gucci Bouvier (like a Jackie but flatter like the Aphrodite) also in green. I have dark red bags but I didn't have a bright red bag. The red is so lush.
> 
> There are more red Med available than there are green (or purple) so if you want the green (or purple) you may have to hurry if that's the colour of your choice.


Thanks!! The green is completely sold out in the EU. They told me to check back again in February… but I think it’s definitely what I’ll go with.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Angelbethanh said:


> I’m so tempted after seeing the green Aphrodite in store. I don’t have any Gucci bags yet, so this would be my first. I have a few of the 2000’s Balenciaga and love the chevre leather. I don’t have any green or red bags this far, what do you think is the most unique yet still versatile?


I don’t have any green bags—I didn’t anyway. I went with the green and I am in love. I wear a lot of neutrals but love pops of color with handbags. I’ve worn this out to dinner with an all black dress, with jeans and a brown graphic tee, with a navy sweater—the possibilities are endless. Green is not my favorite color but has been growing on me the past year or so and when I saw this bag, I couldn’t pass it up. I’ve received many compliments even from SA’s from other luxury designers. I was between the green and white. So happy with this purchase. Hope this helps.


----------



## bagnut1

Yeah looking at how the store availability has quickly changed rather significantly (red is "Limited Availability" or nothing, only "Available" at Saks Boca) it looks like this is an "act now" item especially if it's desired before holidays.


----------



## Misshandbagfromnrw

I received my bag today.
Wonderful bag, but would you keep it with this mark on one g?
It can not be polished away.


----------



## papertiger

Misshandbagfromnrw said:


> I received my bag today.
> Wonderful bag, but would you keep it with this mark on one g?
> It can not be polished away.
> View attachment 5670800



If it bothers YOU, and you can get another easily do an exchange. 

Personally, this wouldn't bother be because I don't think it will get worse.


----------



## Taimi

I’m starting to warm up to this design! It’s also a nice exception among the leather Gucci bags with its price point. I’m sure it’s going to be a popular model.  I just wonder the colours… I love purple, it’s my favorite colour but that’s the reason I already have several purple bags. I don’t actually have any leather bags in dark brown but I wonder if it’s too dull? I wish I could see the bags IRL but there isn’t any Gucci store in my country. I also like the smaller chain version, bright green could be lovely in that size (I don’t have any grass green bags either), but I’m questioning if I would actually use the colour or not. Just thinking out loud. Dark brown is the one I’m considering most.


----------



## Misshandbagfromnrw

papertiger said:


> If it bothers YOU, and you can get another easily do an exchange.
> 
> Personally, this wouldn't bother be because I don't think it will get worse.


Hello papertiger, 
thanks for your response.
It bothers me and i will send it back. I hope i get a perfect new one. I have a Jackie bag, which has some leather quality problems, so my Aphrodite should be perfect. 1.790,00 Euro is a lot of money for me (i think for most of all bag shoppers) and my bag has to be "my perfect treasure".
The bag is really gorgeous. And with my 5.11 ft i can wear it crossover.


----------



## papertiger

Taimi said:


> I’m starting to warm up to this design! It’s also a nice exception among the leather Gucci bags with its price point. I’m sure it’s going to be a popular model.  I just wonder the colours… I love purple, it’s my favorite colour but that’s the reason I already have several purple bags. I don’t actually have any leather bags in dark brown but I wonder if it’s too dull? I wish I could see the bags IRL but there isn’t any Gucci store in my country. I also like the smaller chain version, bright green could be lovely in that size (I don’t have any grass green bags either), but I’m questioning if I would actually use the colour or not. Just thinking out loud. Dark brown is the one I’m considering most.



I think the price-point is an enticement, I'm not sure it's going to stay this way for long. The 1955 was under £2K when it first came out a couple of years ago, now it's up on average 20%. Gucci often do this. 

The shade of brown is the official Gucci (brand) brown, a legacy from the leather goods House's specialty made in boar-skin


----------



## papertiger

Misshandbagfromnrw said:


> Hello papertiger,
> thanks for your response.
> It bothers me and i will send it back. I hope i get a perfect new one. I have a Jackie bag, which has some leather quality problems, so my Aphrodite should be perfect. 1.790,00 Euro is a lot of money for me (i think for most of all bag shoppers) and my bag has to be "my perfect treasure".
> The bag is really gorgeous. And with my 5.11 ft i can wear it crossover.



I think you should   All new items should be perfect for the money we pay. 

I'm glad you can enjoy crossbody function. It's easier to make a strap shorter (with an extra hole) than longer that's for sure.


----------



## Taimi

papertiger said:


> I think the price-point is an enticement, I'm not sure it's going to stay this way for long. The 1955 was under £2K when it first came out a couple of years ago, now it's up on average 20%. Gucci often do this.
> 
> The shade of brown is the official Gucci (brand) brown, a legacy from the leather goods House's specialty made in boar-skin


I do like the brown.   I considered the Dionysus in brown leather with the canvas stripe earlier, it was the exact same colour, but I didn’t pull the trigger then. Maybe now it’s the time!


----------



## jencute

Angelbethanh said:


> Thanks!! The green is completely sold out in the EU. They told me to check back again in February… but I think it’s definitely what I’ll go with.


I was able to purchase the green at Net A Porter in the EU recently. I was on the Netherlands site. Not sure if it’s still available but maybe worth having a look in your country. The green is amazing in person, I am obsessed with it. Good luck


----------



## bagnut1

What a fantastic bag!  Super light and easy to carry and get in/out of, and the leather feels amazing.

It's also designed really well for crossbody wear.  (As opposed to slapping a long strap on a handheld bag, which is what I have usually been carrying but am rethinking as I reevaluate my collection.)

And as luck would have it, as I was getting ready to go out I ran across a scarf that I completely forgot I had.....


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> What a fantastic bag!  Super light and easy to carry and get in/out of, and the leather feels amazing.
> 
> It's also designed really well for crossbody wear.  (As opposed to slapping a long strap on a handheld bag, which is what I have usually been carrying but am rethinking as I reevaluate my collection.)
> 
> And as luck would have it, as I was getting ready to go out I ran across a scarf that I completely forgot I had.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671499



Yay, twins 

It's gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> Yay, twins
> 
> It's gorgeous, congratulations


Yes twins!  Thank you for the inspiration!!!


----------



## Santra2

bagnut1 said:


> What a fantastic bag!  Super light and easy to carry and get in/out of, and the leather feels amazing.
> 
> It's also designed really well for crossbody wear.  (As opposed to slapping a long strap on a handheld bag, which is what I have usually been carrying but am rethinking as I reevaluate my collection.)
> 
> And as luck would have it, as I was getting ready to go out I ran across a scarf that I completely forgot I had.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671499


Gorgeous! Is this red true to life? It seems so much darker, more muted on the Gucci site...


----------



## Santra2

papertiger said:


> Mod pics soon (don't hold your breath )
> 
> This is the best shade of RED ever. Love this bag, great everyday beauty
> 
> View attachment 5668194


It seems like the red versions of the Aphrodite are brighter in real life than on the site....Is yours a brighter or more muted red?


----------



## papertiger

Santra2 said:


> It seems like the red versions of the Aphrodite are brighter in real life than on the site....Is yours a brighter or more muted red?



It photographs brighter and a bit more orange-y. 
In daylight, it's more a lush mid-red, no signs of orange or blue. Like a perfect red velvet lipstick


----------



## Angelbethanh

jencute said:


> I was able to purchase the green at Net A Porter in the EU recently. I was on the Netherlands site. Not sure if it’s still available but maybe worth having a look in your country. The green is amazing in person, I am obsessed with it. Good luck


I’m also in NL!


----------



## bagnut1

Santra2 said:


> Gorgeous! Is this red true to life? It seems so much darker, more muted on the Gucci site...


Reds are notoriously difficult to capture.  I have always thought that my Rouge Casaque Kelly is the perfect "down the middle" red - not too cool, not too warm.  

Here is the Aphrodite next to the Kelly - the Aphrodite is a deeper and bluer red to my eye.  (Your mileage may vary.)  Indoors, ambient sunlight.

Nevertheless, it's an utterly gorgeous red that no one in their right mind should have an issue with!


----------



## Santra2

bagnut1 said:


> Reds are notoriously difficult to capture.  I have always thought that my Rouge Casaque Kelly is the perfect "down the middle" red - not too cool, not too warm.
> 
> Here is the Aphrodite next to the Kelly - the Aphrodite is a deeper and bluer red to my eye.  (Your mileage may vary.)  Indoors, ambient sunlight.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's an utterly gorgeous red that no one in their right mind should have an issue with!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672630
> View attachment 5672628


Thank you so much for the comparison!! I've ordered it and it's headed my way!


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> Reds are notoriously difficult to capture.  I have always thought that my Rouge Casaque Kelly is the perfect "down the middle" red - not too cool, not too warm.
> 
> Here is the Aphrodite next to the Kelly - the Aphrodite is a deeper and bluer red to my eye.  (Your mileage may vary.)  Indoors, ambient sunlight.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's an utterly gorgeous red that no one in their right mind should have an issue with!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672630
> View attachment 5672628



I love Rouge Casaque too, but you put the Aphrodite next to Rubis (darker and pinky-er) or Rouge Grenat (lighter, more muted and pinky-er) it's less 'pink' (or blue).

We all have a different mid-red but Gucci have a lipstick the same colour as the Aphrodite called Goldie Red (Gucci Red).


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> I love Rouge Casaque too, but you put the Aphrodite next to Rubis (darker and pinky-er) or Rouge Grenat (lighter, more muted and pinky-er) it's less 'pink' (or blue).
> 
> We all have a different mid-red but Gucci have a lipstick the same colour as the Aphrodite called Goldie Red (Gucci Red).
> 
> View attachment 5672729
> View attachment 5672730
> View attachment 5672731


Yeah it's interesting how colors interact when placed next to each other.  I also think you might have mentioned Rouge Vif along the way.... I don't have my Fjord Bolide anymore but in my mind's eye it would be very close to the Aphrodite.

That lipstick looks great and exactly the same red!


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> Yeah it's interesting how colors interact when placed next to each other.  I also think you might have mentioned Rouge Vif along the way.... I don't have my Fjord Bolide anymore but in my mind's eye it would be very close to the Aphrodite.
> 
> That lipstick looks great and exactly the same red!



Unfortunately, the model is wearing a satin, the matte is closer (IMO).


----------



## bagnut1

Also just remembered my Rouge Piment watch strap:


----------



## papertiger

NAP have the same shade (sorry to go on about it people who are not interested in the red)

The reason I'm so obsessed is because I would like a red to go with the bag so spent ages at Gucci Beauty






These models are supposed to be wearing satin but looks more matte 

It's also AM's favourite colour red which is why it's 25 (his lucky number) NB not as orange-y as in the campaign  https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/st/stories/article-category-beauty/article/gucci-beauty-goldie-red-25


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Mod pic of Med with longer strap as crossbody, for ref. average height woman wearing thick coat and jumper.
> 
> Taller women, even average men, I don't think you'll have any problems. The longer strap is pretty generous.
> 
> Shorter women, you may have to put an extra hole in the strap to make shorter where needed.
> 
> View attachment 5669346
> 
> 
> Edited to say: Everything H Evie 29 to Med Aphrodite fits perfectly.


Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

New version up (not officially yet) Blk/Beige cotton canvas: Style ‎726274 FAA8U 2349


----------



## papertiger

Both versions of Large are sold out on line (UK).

As is the tan (UK)


----------



## Misshandbagfromnrw

It has arrived. I love it.


----------



## papertiger

Misshandbagfromnrw said:


> It has arrived. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5674643


Congratulations, it's gorgeous


----------



## Misshandbagfromnrw

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, it's gorgeous


Thank you.


----------



## Santra2

She’s here and I’m in love!!!


----------



## bagnut1

Santra2 said:


> She’s here and I’m in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 5676757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676758


Congrats!


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> NAP have the same shade (sorry to go on about it people who are not interested in the red)
> 
> The reason I'm so obsessed is because I would like a red to go with the bag so spent ages at Gucci Beauty
> 
> View attachment 5672806
> View attachment 5672807
> View attachment 5672820
> 
> 
> These models are supposed to be wearing satin but looks more matte
> 
> It's also AM's favourite colour red which is why it's 25 (his lucky number) NB not as orange-y as in the campaign  https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/st/stories/article-category-beauty/article/gucci-beauty-goldie-red-25


Thanks for the tip!  I picked up the sheer version and really love it. (It’s also a very soft formula - usually I wear Chanel coco flash but there seem always to be stock issues.)


----------



## papertiger

Santra2 said:


> She’s here and I’m in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 5676757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676758



Congratulations, totally beauty   (although I would say that  -  I put put my money where my mouth is this year)


----------



## papertiger

bagnut1 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I picked up the sheer version and really love it. (It’s also a very soft formula - usually I wear Chanel coco flash but there seem always to be stock issues.)



Fantastic! I still have quite a lot of lipsticks that need wearing, once they are well-used, maybe I should look at the sheer too. I never thought of that before for a red


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> Fantastic! I still have quite a lot of lipsticks that need wearing, once they are well-used, maybe I should look at the sheer too. I never thought of that before for a red


Yeah red is not my usual color (typically mauves) and I am also quite lazy about liner, so sheer is significantly more forgiving. Nice amount of color and less shiny or gooey than gloss. (Although Westman Atelier has a nice gloss that is not gooey or overly shiny,  but as with most glosses there are fewer color options.)


----------

